# Subclinical Hypo and Hashimoto's?!?



## ongeedawn (Jun 11, 2012)

Bit of background: I am a 36 year old female with high cholesterol (I have been on statins since my early 20's) and chronic anemia. My weight is well within the recommended range for my height. I am also taking an anti-depressent.

Lab results are as follows:

TSH = 6.73 (range 0.40 - 4.50 mIU/L) HIGH
T4 (thyroxine), Total = 5.2 (range 4.5 - 12.0 mcg/dL)
T4, Free = 0.8 (range 0.8 - 1.8 ng/dL)
Thyroglobulin Antibodies = 579 (range < 20 IU/mL) HIGH
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies = > 1000 (range < 35 IU/mL) HIGH
TSI = 47 (no reference range given)

My PCP said I have sunclinical hypothroidism and am "probable" for Hashimoto's. He does not treat hypo below 10 mIU/L. Does that sound right or I am worrying about nothing?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ongeedawn said:


> Bit of background: I am a 36 year old female with high cholesterol (I have been on statins since my early 20's) and chronic anemia. My weight is well within the recommended range for my height. I am also taking an anti-depressent.
> 
> Lab results are as follows:
> 
> ...












Those high antibodies are not good. You should be treated and more importantly, please request an ultra-sound. High antibodies such as these infer that cancer needs to be considered.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

It would be good to have an ultra-sound and follow-up FNA (fine needle aspiration) if there are any suspicious findings.

Also, may I recommend you find a better doctor? Most of us feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less and AACE guidlines are 0.3 to 3.0


----------



## ongeedawn (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you. I did schedule an appointment with an endo (without my doctor's referral) but their first available appointment is in August.

Question: You wrote that having TSI in the blood indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of HYPERthyroidism. My doc said I was HYPO (subclinical, but hypo). Now I am really confused!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your labs are almost identical to what mine were when I first started on this thyroid journey.

When you have high antibodies, they attack the thyroid, causing it to slow down. Then your body makes TSI to try and speed it back up (this, of course, is all simplified). The result being a tug of war going on in your body. I personally had days when I felt like I was on the top of the world and other days when I was exhausted. With thyroid issues 1+1 doesn't always = 2. 

Bottom line: you should not have any TSI and if you do, something it up.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

If your doctor had to endure a TSH of 10, he would quickly change his treatment plan.

Renee


----------

